# Work permit attached to spousal visa - how can I change employers?



## AmandaH (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm a british citizen, married to an SA citizen. I'm currently residing in Durban (and loving it!) on a spousal visa, with a work permit attached. I work for my husbands company.

I am thinking about changing careers and no longer working for my husband. Staying happily married but just don't want to work together anymore...you know how it is!

I have no idea about what type of job I want yet but I'm trying to find out how working for someone else will impact on my visa.

Will I have to re-apply for my spousal visa, with work permit attached, to change employer?

Does my new employer need to prove why they are hiring me and not an SA citizen, if it's still through my spousal visa?

Will my new employer have to fill out forms with Home Affairs?

What do I need to tell any porspective employers?



Also, do you know if it's possible to have 2 jobs with a spousal visa? I'd consider going parttime with my husbands business and then parttime somewhere else. Is this possible?


If anyone else has been through a similar situation, I'd appreciate any help or advice.

Thanks, Amanda


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Spousal and Life Partner Permit / Visa

try this link i think you are fine. if you have been married for more than five years just go and get your pemenant residence.


----------



## debsnmichael (May 10, 2010)

Hi we moved to toti just outside durban last month, I have dual citizenship and my husband is british, he was issued a spousal visa in his passport which is valid for 2 years. I will be starting my own buisness and wish to employ my husband, how did you get the work permit with the spouse visa? asked around and no one seems to know, we just been told he can apply for jobs but then i would have to prove why i want him and not an sa citizen to work for me. We had our own buisness in the uk so wish to do the same here, any advise please?, thanks debs.


----------



## AmandaH (Mar 17, 2010)

debsnmichael said:


> Hi we moved to toti just outside durban last month, I have dual citizenship and my husband is british, he was issued a spousal visa in his passport which is valid for 2 years. I will be starting my own buisness and wish to employ my husband, how did you get the work permit with the spouse visa? asked around and no one seems to know, we just been told he can apply for jobs but then i would have to prove why i want him and not an sa citizen to work for me. We had our own buisness in the uk so wish to do the same here, any advise please?, thanks debs.


Hi Debs

I had no problems obtaining permission to work for my husbands business. There was a bit of paperwork and lots of documents / letters to submit, but the process went smoothly and was free.

I went to Home Affairs, Umgeni Road, Durban with my husband and told them that I wanted my spousal visa to include permission to work for my husbands company. It was not clear what the actual name of the permit is but it's something like 'Spousal Visa with work permit attached'.

Just make sure when you go down to Home Affairs that they understand you still want the *spousal visa*, but one that grants permission to work for *you*. You are *not* applying for an ordinary work permit - they tend to get a bit confused.

We had to fill out a form, with the details of the job, duties, expected salary, but we did not need to fill in all the sections where you need to prove why you want to employ him and we did not need to advertise the job etc.

I already had a spousal visa when I applied again to add the work permit to it. I can't find all the paperwork now, but from memory we had to have the following things:

History of relationship / letter of motivation (this was a letter written by me with a brief history of our relationship (where/when we met, where we have lived, when we got married etc) and stating why I wanted to work i.e. I want to be able to contribute financially to our household)
My husband also wrote a letter of financial support, which also requested permission for me to work for the same reason as above (I can't remember if this was required, or whether we did it just to be safe)

Your I.D. book

Your salary advice and bank statements (3 months - we used my husband's personal and business bank accounts to be safe, but you might actually only need one account)

Marriage certificate

Police clearance receipt for your husband (they didn't seem to need the actual report, which takes ages to arrive, just the receipt to show you have applied for it)

Proof of accomodation (e.g. your lease or bond agreement document etc)

Your husbands passport - valid for no less than 30 days

Medical report for your husband - this was a letter from my GP. She gave me a very basic medical( urine test, blood pressure, temprature, listened to my heart etc but there were no blood tests or anything)

Chest x-ray for your husband with radiological report

Your husbands CV

An offer of employment letter from you (we stated that the role was ongoing, and included a minimum per hour salary rate)

A welcome letter, stating that your husband has got the job.



Each time I have applied to renew my permit things have changed slightly. Home Affairs should provide you with an up to date list of all the documentary requirements.

From memory, it didn't take too long (a couple of weeks)


I have just recently found out an interesting fact. If you can prove you have been married and / or co-habiting for 5+ years, you may be able to apply for permanent residency straight away. If he becomes a permanent resident he can work for anyone he likes, including you!

Good luck 

Amanda


----------



## nreynolds2010 (Nov 1, 2010)

AmandaH said:


> I'm a british citizen, married to an SA citizen. I'm currently residing in Durban (and loving it!) on a spousal visa, with a work permit attached. I work for my husbands company.
> 
> I am thinking about changing careers and no longer working for my husband. Staying happily married but just don't want to work together anymore...you know how it is!
> 
> ...


Iam a foreigner living in durban, s africa, it is very difficult for foreigners to get employment unless you are a brain surgeon or a lawyer or super qualified like a Phd. The company if hiring you will need to justify why they are hiring you and not a S AFRICAN, Iam here 1 year now and I have a Bachelors degree in Computer Science and cant get a job, but to my knowledge u dont have to re apply for a work permit.


----------

